# flatscreen monitor or LCD monitor?



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

I never had either, but which is better for gaming, Flatscreen ctr monitor or LCD monitor. 

Also, i have heard that some LCD monitor are too dark, is this true?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

CRT offers much faster response times, and are not bound to one resolution, making them ideal for gaming and graphic design etc.

LCD's are nice and portable, and work very well for general stuff like browsing, and writing as they are not as hard on the eyes as CRT's. Also, they emit very little EMF.

The best thing to do would be to go and look at some. Then decide whether LCD s worth the extra cost. Never buy a monitor without looking at it in operation and comparing it to how others perform


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Flat screen crt is much better for gaming. In a few years maybe the lcd's will catch up and become cheaper but for now I'd 10 times rather have my cheap samsung 955df than any lcd made.

Of course this is from a gaming prospective.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I've had my Samsung 700IFT (that's a flat-screen) for four years. Were I offered a brand new LCD in exhange for it my response would be "No thanks".


----------



## CadGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

CRT vs LCD?

I've had my 17" NEC LCD for about a year now. The response time is 17ms and the resolution can go all the way up to 1280 x 1024. I switched to the LCD from a 19" CRT flat screen because it was way easier on the eyes. I do spend a lot of time staring at the screen due to the type of work I'm in. (Hence my username).

Just my own opinion


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

CadGuy said:


> CRT vs LCD?
> 
> I've had my 17" NEC LCD for about a year now. The response time is 17ms and the resolution can go all the way up to 1280 x 1024. I switched to the LCD from a 19" CRT flat screen because it was way easier on the eyes. I do spend a lot of time staring at the screen due to the type of work I'm in. (Hence my username).
> 
> Just my own opinion


 Refresh rate?? Just curious.


----------



## CadGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Skivvywaver

Sorry for being somewhat incomplete. I should have said the response rate was 16ms and the refresh rate is 75Hz. I've also had no problems with dead pixels.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Cool, anything under 75 makes me feel like I am in an old disco. 75 is respectable. I only run 85 even though I can do 100. At 100 I start getting a light line around the edge of the screen on black web pages.

I just ordered an X800xt so maybe I'll be able to run 100 hz on it. I am more prone to think it is my elcheapo monitor but man the thing has been great. Very LARGE footprint if you know what I mean.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

That is my craziness. $450 for a vid card. $195 for a monitor. 

Maybe next year, LOL.


----------



## CadGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Skivvywaver

75Hz is the recommended refresh rate. I've tried a few others but was not happy with the results.
For what it's worth, here are my specs. I've been pretty happy so far with the performance.

AMD64 3000+
1.5GB ram
ATI 9600 c/w 128mb (about $250 CAN)
NEC LCD1715 monitor
Various HD's and DVD/CD


----------



## CadGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh yeah... I almost forgot about the large footprint. Good gracious. My old NEC 19" CRT was a boat anchor. It took up about a quarter of my desk. I always felt I had my face stuck to the glass because of the size. It also seemed to be a dust magnet.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

When I am at my computer my feet are kicked up on the desk and I am way back. I have actually learned to type with my left hand between my legs. Man I am the ultimate computer geek. I can drive 178 mph on NFSU2 laid back like I am about to go to sleep.

We all have our quirks.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

And I am still on a 2400+

Was going to go to a 3200+ but a few of the folks here talked me right out of it. I will go 64 sometime soon, most likely in the spring. I'll see what I can afford.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for the info, looks like i am gonna save me some money and go with a ctr monitor.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

thats a good move Mayor. I was going to buy a cheap CRT for my new comp, but i had very very limited desk space, so i had to buy an LCD. within two weeks i had a dead pixel. i was devistated, and the company will only replace the screen after 4 dead pixles. its an LG Flatron L1710S btw. Aside from the pixel, its a great little screen. i have no problems with sitting infront of it for ages like u would with a crt. I use it for playing games and it works just fine, i have an ATI Readon 9800+, and it works a treat. i dont see the justification for the expense of an LCD but it didnt cost me anything so i didnt mind. Good luck


----------

